# Saanen/Pigmy cross?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I got to thinking...I know, bad idea!  Anyway, a Kinder is a Nubian/Pigmy cross..correct? How would a Saanen/pigmy cross be? Does anyone have any of these? I just got to thinking, I could have more goats if they were a bit smaller and since I already two saanen does, would the pigmy cross be good? How much meat would I get from the kids, do they grow faster than the larger breed crosses, how is the milk from this cross? I do not want to get rid of my big dairy does, just thinking about a smaller buck (easier to handle) and faster growing kids?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to have one. She was a sweetheart and a great little milker.

And yes, a Kinder is nubian/pygmy.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems to me a saanen/pygmy cross would be a great goat. The milk would be greatly improved over saanen milk, although not as rich as kinder milk. It ought to be terrific milk. You would get less than a saanen, but probably more than a kinder. Your kids might be a little less meaty than kinder kids, but that depends on the kinder. And also on your saanens and the pygmy you choose. One thing I have noticed is that it is easier to breed the "meatiness" out and improve the "dairyness" than you would expect. You need to work at keeping the all purpose nature of them. I say go for it. But bear in mind the dairy goat associations will have nothing to do with them, since they won't touch anything pygmy. I would love to see more results of this.

Jan


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

How big is the goat in the picture? And how old is it in the picture?

I do have a Nubian/Saanen doe. She I would guess would throw meatier kids than my pure Saanens. Just thinging a smaller buck would be nice! i do want meaty kids tho...to sell and feed the dogs.

would crossing with a Pigmy make the kids grow faster?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That doe was probably 5 or 6 years. Hmm...not that tall...I can't remember exactly how tall, but I do still have those horse panels behind her...I can go look at them tomorrow and see if I can get an idea on her height. That was a long time ago so can't quite remember.

I wouldn't think crossing them with a pygmy would make them grow any faster. Pygmies...from what i've seen...tend to grow a little slower then your large breed, dairy goats. But it also has a lot to do with health, feed, genetics, etc. so it just depends.


----------

